# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  للمرة الثانية خلال شهر.. اعصار مدمر يضرب اوكلاهوما سيتي!

## هدوء عاصف

* 

للمرة الثانية خلال شهر.. اعصار مدمر يضرب اوكلاهوما سيتي!


تعرضت مناطق واسعة من الولايات المتحدة لموجة من الطقس العاصف، نجمت عن اعصار مدمر لا يزال ضرب المناطق الوسطى والجنوبية مساء أمس الجمعة، وأسفر عن سقوط عشرات القتلى الجرحى، كما تسبب بانقطاع الكهرباء عن مئات الآلاف، وأدى الى حدوث فيضانات عارمة جرفت عشرات المنازل.


الاعصار لا يزال يضرب
المناطق الوسطى والجنوبية

وبحسب أحدث التقارير المتوفرة حتى الان حول عدد الضحايا الذين خلفهم الإعصار، فقد أكدت مصادر طبية سقوط خمسة قتلى، من بينهم أم وطفلها، في ولاية "أوكلاهوما"، فيما نقل ما يزيد على 71 شخصا إلى مستشفيات الولاية، وتواصل الأجهزة الحكومية حصر الخسائر، للتأكد من عدم وجود مزيد من الضحايا.

وتوقفت حركة السير في عدة مناطق، بأوامر من ادارة النقل بالولاية، وقالت إن فريقاً تابعاً لها يتولى حالياً، بالتعاون من دوريات الطرق السريعة، إغلاق عدد من الطرق "في حالة الضرورة"، وأشارت إلى أن المنطقة بين تقاطعي الطرق 35 و40 على الطريق بين أوكلاهوما سيتي و"مور"، تضرر بشكل كبير نتيجة الإعصار.

وقالت الناطقة باسم بلدية مدينة أوكلاهوما سيتي، كريستي ياغر، إن الأمطار الغزيرة، التي بلغت شدتها بين 8 و10 إنشات، في بعض المناطق تسببت بحدوث فيضانات جارفة بمنطقة المترو، وأشارت إلى أن مياه الفيضانات غطت الطوابق الارضية لعدد من المباني في وسط المدينة، من بينها مبنى "سيتي هال."

من جانبه، قال قائد شرطة أوكلاهوما، جاي بارنت: "لقد شاهدنا مياه الفيضانات في مناطق لم تكن قد وصلتها الفيضانات من قبل"، إلا أنه لم يقدم مزيداً من المعلومات بشأن عمليات إخلاء السكان من المناطق التي أغرقتها مياه الفيضانات.

وأغرقت المياه مناطق في مدينة "إل رينو"، حيث دعا عمدة المدينة، مات وايت، السكان إلى الاحتماء خلف الحواجز داخل بيوتهم، وقال إن "الأمطار بدأت تتساقط بغزارة مجدداً، وقد أبلغنا الناس بأن عليهم الاحتماء خلف الجدران والبقاء داخل البيوت."

وقد تسبب الإعصار في انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن مئات الآلاف من السكان، منها 86 ألف في ولاية أوكلاهوما، وأكثر من 88 ألف في ميسوري، و31 ألف في إلينوي، و3500 في أركنساس، وألف في كنساس، ونحو 500 آخرين في ولاية إنديانا.*

----------

